
It’s EasySetting Up React and Webpack - BatenkovT
https://medium.com/@taras.batenkov/its-easy-setting-up-react-and-webpack-eb9ecaef5094
======
ake1
converting an aurelia project from jspm/esnext to use webpack/typescript with
a bunch of plugins/deps like ui-virtualization, d3, bootstrap-datepicker etc.
is however not that easy.

